
Computational analysis concludes that Molière wrote the plays attributed to him - furcyd
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/french-playwright-moli-re-did-indeed-write-his-own-masterpieces-computer-science?rss=1
======
black_puppydog
Well that's refreshing... that someone managed to get a negative result in an
applied field published. Thumbs up!

------
droithomme
I doubt anyone else could have faked being that snarky!

